# 660



## 65x55BPD (Dec 12, 2006)

this is kind of vague but AmeriCorps St. Louis Emergency response team had a 660 with a 30'' bar stolen in Caruthersville,MO while doing volunteer work on a tornado. we name all of our saws and this one's name is tiny. it was our largest saw and now our largest are our 460's. we checked the pawn shops and didnt find it. i know its kind of a long shot but if by chance it is found it would save a non-profit group alot of needed money.


----------



## aquan8tor (Dec 13, 2006)

Good luck finding your saw. Anyone that would steal, especially a saw from a non-profit group doing volunteer work is a true coward.


----------



## olyman (Jan 5, 2007)

they have no conscience--and society wouldnt miss them if they disappeared--


----------



## jazak (Jan 9, 2007)

olyman said:


> they have no conscience--and society wouldnt miss them if they disappeared--



Man you guys really get fired up over $1K. I understand that this is upsetting and very wrong but damn you guys have anger problems, huh?!? I've had WAY mor ethen $1K go missing and never been that mad.


BTW hope you find the saw.


----------



## 911crash (Jan 11, 2007)

when i bust my ass working all day dealing with dangers of our job, and going out and buying new saws and equip. and some pos steals it and sells it for peanuts (been there) im going to be beyond pissed.


----------



## Lonnie (Jan 11, 2007)

My saw is just about like part of my body i think......I use mine all week long logging then carry the heavy thing in trees on weekends hehehe yeah i would be pissed big time.......So i realy hope u fine the saw good luck


----------



## PES+ (Jan 17, 2007)

*I am not implying that this is it*

But it may be worth a response to see if that 28" bar has perhaps grown a couple of inches

Stihl MS660 with 28in bar good shape - $400
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-01-16, 8:01PM EST


Selling this saw due to loss of business. It is good and has been used very little. Bar in almost new. I will run this add for 2 weeks here then change cities until sold. It is a great deal and I will hate giving the saw up. I also have a Stihl 088 that is in better then good shape. Take both for $750 plus shipping.





* Location: USA But Will Ship
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Posting ID: 263757276

http://toronto.craigslist.org/tls/263757276.html


----------



## SRT-Tech (Jan 22, 2007)

jazak said:


> Man you guys really get fired up over $1K. I understand that this is upsetting and very wrong but damn you guys have anger problems, huh?!? I've had WAY mor ethen $1K go missing and never been that mad.
> 
> 
> BTW hope you find the saw.



no offense, but a $1000 is a hell of a lot of money to some of us. Not everyone can just whip out thier wallets and replace a $1000 saw instantly. Took me 3 months to save enough to replace $500 worth of climbing gear. (a person has to cover shelter, bills & food costs first). And damn rights people get mad..does'nt matter if its a $10 'biner or a $1000 saw or whatever....theft is theft and it makes people really ******* pissed off. 

:deadhorse:


----------



## cobbler (Feb 11, 2007)

*Another way of looking at it*



olyman said:


> they have no conscience--and society wouldnt miss them if they disappeared--



I would get pretty PO'd if someone took a tool that fit me like a good saw. These things can kill you or help you make a living. Kind of get attached to one that helps you make your living safely.

There is however a good reason not to say in words or print what our gut's sometimes make us want to say. Suppose you have and accident or an "accident" dealing with someone you caught ripping you off. I surely would not want someone dredging up an old internet post or someone who remembered me saying that to use against me in court. Just my thoughts. Hope they get their saw back, GC


----------



## Timberchic (Feb 15, 2007)

olyman said:


> they have no conscience--and society wouldnt miss them if they disappeared--



Amen to that.....So 65x55 any leads or updates...Did you file a police report???.....Even though it may not seem like a good idea,please keep a record od the serial number on your saws.In the event we recover one,you're armed with that much more....What also sucks is when we catch someone ripping you guys off,they're lucky if they get over 30 days in the hole..


----------



## jazak (Feb 20, 2007)

Timberchic said:


> Amen to that.....So 65x55 any leads or updates...Did you file a police report???.....Even though it may not seem like a good idea,please keep a record od the serial number on your saws.In the event we recover one,you're armed with that much more....What also sucks is when we catch someone ripping you guys off,they're lucky if they get over 30 days in the hole..



30 days is plenty long for a 1st time offense and when the itemis under $1500.......


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 20, 2007)

*Jazak*

If it took me six months to save up for that $1,500 saw and some P.O.S. stole it and only got 30 days I would not be happy. I would also probably pay this person a visit after their jail time. From your previous post money must not that big of a deal to you. The people on this site work hard for their money and have every right to be ticked when a person steals from them.


----------



## Timberchic (Feb 20, 2007)

jazak said:


> 30 days is plenty long for a 1st time offense and when the itemis under $1500.......


 When it's something that someone makes a living with like that,I have no sympathy.




hanniedog said:


> If it took me six months to save up for that $1,500 saw and some P.O.S. stole it and only got 30 days I would not be happy. I would also probably pay this person a visit after their jail time. From your previous post money must not that big of a deal to you. The people on this site work hard for their money and have every right to be ticked when a person steals from them.



My husband had two 440's and a 200T stolen a while back..They caught the guy who did it,and they still couldn't recover the saws because he had already pawned them and the pawn shop had already sold them..Here is what's funny,the day they were stolen I was home,but I was asleep because I had to work the night before...They had to walk right past my patrol car to get to where the saws were.We also have a german shepherd that patrols our yard,and he never once barked,or it would have wakend me up...No doubt the guy was a pro..It turned out that he was wanted in four different counties..He's still in jail awaiting trial,and I'm at the jail every day.Many times I've wanted to see him just so I would know his face,but then again,I might have done something stupid....I would not be where I am today if not for my husband and his saws...He paid for my education with them,and because of his business he knew alot of high ranking people in law enforcement and thats what got me this job


----------

